# Problem with Nagios + Statusmap Images

## Khan

Has ANYONE been able to get the Nagios ebuild to display custom images in the "Status Map" area?? I'm not sure if it's my configuration or that it just doesn't feel like displaying my images. The weird thing is that it can display the "unknown" question mark image no problem, yet it refuses to display anything I throw at it. Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.

----------

## Nar

Hi  :Smile: 

Did you ever got this working ? I am strugeling with the same problem :\

Thank you

Nar* :Wink: 

----------

## Khan

Basically, I ditched Nagios on Gentoo and switched to running Nagios on Sentinix (http://sentinix.org/). Right now, I'm waiting for the next release which will (hopefully) have a package update system that will allow for easy updating of installed applications. Very easy to setup and use. It has some very good potential. Hope this helps.

----------

## xming

I have had problems with nagios' ebuilds, currently I am running self compiled nagios on Gentoo/Sparc, everything is running well. 

To have imgs on the web page tou have to configure the hosts ext data (it's in the docs and faq)

xming

----------

## Shirow

Hey,

You ever figure out a way to fix this problem? I get no images when I choose 'user supplied coords' just the standard boxes. I see the images when I highlight a host and get the popup box but the image never appears on the map.

No errors in apache log or anything like that.. it's like it's not evne trying to display them.

I'm using the latest nagios ebuild.

EDIT:

Never mind, I actually fixed it. Check your cgi.cfg in /etc/nagios - the physical HTML path had appended 'local' after /usr and it was working fine like that. I only just noticed it.

----------

## dlambeth

Might help if you emerge "libpng" and "GD".

----------

## pele_smk

Same boat. I've converted my own gd2 pictures, edited extinfo, supplied my own user coordinates; still no go. My icons come up in the popup when I hover over the circles, but the icons don't show up in the map. I've built from the gentoo emerge and am using version 2.3.1 I re-emerge lbpng and gd. I've also checked my cgi.cfg to make sure it's pointing to the correct icons folder. 

One part that does interest me is where everyone is adding the cgi_file=/etc/nagios/hostextinfo.cfg file.  Currently I add this line to my nagios.cfg file When I attempt to add the line to my cgi.cfg file it doesn't change anything. Any ideas? I feel I'm close. I've read every link on the web for the last week, but no go.

----------

## pele_smk

Iended up scrapping the entire emerge. I went with a fresh download from nagios and built it from source. Possibly too many directories in the wrong place. Building from distributuion src promised directory locations. Now the 3d map would be fun to play with, but I can't figure out the dimensions in 3d space.

----------

## geekslack

I have one problem with my installation...

I emerge all packages but not create the /usr/nagios/sbin/statusmap.cgi

Someone knows why?

----------

## pele_smk

My Nagios setup has been running great since my last post. Once the install was up and going I barely look at the status map, even worse I've probably never looked at the 3d map. If I do get a Nagios message on my phone I get my tail up and moving to see what server is acting up.

The fix: I went ahead as stated and built the package from src. From this I got everything up: 2d map and 3d map. As stated the 3d map layout isn't fun and the 2d layout was easy thanks to the drag and drop - layout scripts available on nagios.

----------

